# SSRI substitutes?



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

What are the best natural alternatives for SSRIs, anxiety wise? I heard St John's wart is better for depression than it is for anxiety.


----------



## weebeastiebaby (May 15, 2009)

5-HTP, Tryptophan, and Gaba, are all supposed to be good for managing anxiety.


----------



## clovereater (May 9, 2008)

try fish oil. but you need to get high potency brand with high EPA/DHA and take big doses. i've been having good success with it recently at doses of 3 - 4 grams a day. most people fail with this because they dont take enough.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

Anxiety-wise you should definitely try Rhodiola Rosea. I'm on it and it almost completely got rid of my anxiety.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't believe that herbal drugs can be compared to medical drugs. I was taking St John wort and it do nothing to me. The only drug without prescription needed which can by in my opinion helpfull is magnesium


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

As we all know, an SSRI works by preventing the destruction (reuptake) of serotonin.

Saint John's Wort is actually an SSRI.

However, producing more serotonin is another way to get past using an SSRI. However, its tricky business. First, you need a source of 5-HTP. This is an over the counter suppliment but it is pricey. Close to a dollar per tablet. Then you need magnesium, zinc, and vitamin b6. But you have to watch your copper intake, as this blocks the construction of serotonin from these constituents.

So, you need: *5-HTP*, Magnesium, Zinc, and Vitamin B6 to create serotonin.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Some of the things you can just pick up at Walgreen's here are prescribed in Europe. .. Like SamE. However, it never worked for me. Of course, SSRI's have never worked for me, either. They just give me horrible side effects.


----------

